# Poodle Skirt



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just had to laugh when I saw this one. A poodle skirt for dogs. What a riot. Really brings back the 50's. How cute would it be having a Maltese wear a Poodle Skirt?? 1950's Poodle Skirt Harness Dress - Shop Online!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

That's a really cute idea. ; )


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, I am SO glad that they only have XL's left or else Bonnie would be wearing that adorable dress! I'm a little younger than the original poodle skirts but always thought they were very cute.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a different poodle skirt dress for lacie that I got about 3 years ago. I'll have to get it out and take a picture.

I know I'm dating myself, but I actually had a poodle skirt when I was a very little girl.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I have a different poodle skirt dress for lacie that I got about 3 years ago. I'll have to get it out and take a picture.
> 
> *I know I'm dating myself, but I actually had a poodle skirt when I was a very little girl.[/quote*]
> 
> :new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: JK. I did notice you said A VERY LITTLE GIRL. :thumbsup: At about that time I had two poodles though. Does that count, Lynn?


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, glad I'm not the only one who will 'fess up to having a poodle skirt! Mine was blue, with a black poodle.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw that! Just please don't put one on Tyler.:HistericalSmiley:He would be so embarrased in front of his wittle friends.:blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah HA! Right away I'm thinking....Halloween float theme......


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That's so cute!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

it's cute!! anyone have a picture of the original poodle skirt in the 1950s? I'm curious!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, I had a poodle skirt too and felt so in fashion. LOL Remembering going to a little church dance with my girl friend and she had one just like mine. LOL How times have changed.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I never had a poodle skirt but I did have saddle shoes. I hated them and tried to get rid of them ... but my father found them in the barrel on trash pickup day and brought them back in the house. If I remember correctly I got into some trouble over that adventure. :hiding:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Such funny reminiscences. Just love it. 

No, I'm not putting any poodle skirt on Mr. Manly Tyler Don't think they're making camo poodle skirts. :HistericalSmiley:

Sarah - I too was too young to have a poodle skirt but here's a link to pix of poodle skirts:
poodle skirt - Google Search

Yup Mary, I had those saddle shoes that you used to have to use that white polish on. And the shoes were so darn stiff. OUCH.:w00t: You could hear me coming a mile away clumping down the hall. :new_shocked:

Pat - I was also thinking 50's style float -- maybe soda fountain idea or American Bandstand type theme.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh Mary, I was raised in "Buster Brown" shoes and would have trade them for your "Saddle shoes" any day. How could you throw them out?? LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Shopping for girls Sue? Is there something you are not telling us? This dress is funny but adorable..just need some bobby socks and those black and white shoes, forgot what they were called, saddle shoes? ...oh... and a CD of Elvis.:HistericalSmiley:Wouldn't that be a good video? Maybe one of the girl doggies in you building and Tylor could do the hop!:smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Shopping for girls Sue? Is there something you are not telling us? This dress is funny but adorable..just need some bobby socks and those black and white shoes, forgot what they were called, saddle shoes? ...oh... and a CD of Elvis.:HistericalSmiley:Wouldn't that be a good video? Maybe one of the girl doggies in you building and Tylor could do the hop!:smrofl:


Dianne - unfortunately just poking around some pet sites and came across it -- not planning for a girl. :smcry: That would make a cute video or Halloween float, Pat. You know that Tyler's name was Elvis before i got him. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is adorable  I love the color combination too


----------

